# Newhaven Dieppe in 2015



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We were looking at the Newhaven Dieppe route and found an article from the local paper in November stating that DFDS are continuing with the route in 2015.

Last week the website wouldn't let me look at sailings beyond April now any sailings I look at in May to July come up with all full :? :? 

The C&CC site doesn't come up with any prices either.

Has anyone succeeded in booking for next year? This year we booked direct by phone and got the seniors discount but I can't see a reference to this on their site now.

I see that there is now an additional sailing at 12.30pm from Dieppe listed in the timetable.

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://ldlines.co.uk/offers/dieppe-newhaven

2nd offer down :wink:

PS I have it bookmarked


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

4 hrs is much too long on a ferry for me. even if it is on my doorstep.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> 4 hrs is much too long on a ferry for me. even if it is on my doorstep.
> 
> cabby


Anywhere else it's as good as 2 hours on the ferry anyway and if heading south from Dunquerque/Calais I'll trade an extra 2 hours on the ferry for 2 hours on the Autoroute any day.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

I tried entering dates in April but the normal available dates page came up blank.

It's probably an out-of-date offer/

Brian


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

provencal said:


> I tried entering dates in April but the normal available dates page came up blank.
> 
> It's probably an out-of-date offer/
> 
> Brian


It seems that crossings after March are not yet showing on the website

Anyway you choose your dates/times for crossings as normal but then then you have to telephone the call centre to book that offer, the discount offer CANNOT be booked online.

As it can only be booked over the phone anyway, not online, why not ring the 0800 number and ask for when you want to travel - they will tell you if/what crossings are available.

So see if the call centre can offer crossings for April onwards.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Stanner said:


> http://ldlines.co.uk/offers/dieppe-newhaven
> 
> 2nd offer down :wink:
> 
> PS I have it bookmarked


That's funny 

The LDLines website for that ferry is totally different to the DFDS one.

So where does Transmanche come in to the equation?

I believe that it is heavily subsidised by the Seine Maritime council.

We find it a good compromise between the awful journey to Dover and the expensive Western Channel crossings - and we have family to visit in Brighton.

We've tried the Hull - Rotterdam and Zeebrugge and also Harwich - Hook crossings in the past, the latter 6 hours + was tedious especially returning on a Sunday afternoon with the weekend booze cruisers to "entertain " us 

Steve


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

cabby said:


> 4 hrs is much too long on a ferry for me. even if it is on my doorstep.
> 
> cabby


Being further north, we use Harwich - Hook of Holland mostly, and enjoy the break from driving. It is 7.5 hours most days, and our crossings are always off-peak.

We take a cabin so if we catch the 9am sailing, we are leaving home at 5am, so a quick snooze is in order  

Our first stop is Nuenen (Eindhoven) anyway so while we 'could' use the tunnel with the Mercedes, it was always out of bounds with the Discoveries as they are fuelled by LPG.

Peter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

homenaway said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > http://ldlines.co.uk/offers/dieppe-newhaven
> ...


Transmanche Ferries is the "old" company that originally ran the route which I understand was a local "co-operative" promoted by the Seine Maritime Council.

As I understand it know LD Lines "own" the rights to run the route but have outsourced the actual day to day operations to DFDS.

However the franchise to run the route is due for renewal in 2015 and until recently the deal was up for grabs with no one bidding. LD Lines/DFDS have announced the end of the Portsmouth - Le Havre route and prospective travellers have been "directed" to the Newhaven - Dieppe service as an alternative.

The 14m€ annual subsidy from Seine-Maritime is likely to be a factor in this, as must be the recent completion of a beautiful new dual carriageway link to the western side of Rouen.

Newhaven - Dieppe at the wrinklies/student rate is a great alternative to the hell on earth that is Dover - Calais, certainly is you are heading south anyway as it saves over 200 miles which if costed for sensibly makes a huge dent in the fare.

We used it in September to head south and much preferred it to Dover. If you are leaving on the 10am ferry you can travel down overnight and park up in the check-in lanes.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I emailed them the other day regarding the problem of anything after 31st March showing full and had a quick response saying that it should be possible to book crossings within the next 2 weeks and even offered to call me to arrange a booking as soon as it's available which I accepted so I can claim my 20% discount for being an old fogie.
What's it like parking there overnight for the 10am crossing?


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies (and staying on topic!!)

We've been looking at other routes for the outbound journey as we have to drive down from up north.

P&O Hull routes are coming out at £292!! including a cabin at £108 but I got a price of about £75 single for Harwich - Hook on a Sunday daytime crossing through both clubs - MH's at car rate and free upgrade to flexi - fare, so that may be another option as we are initially heading east rather than south.

Steve


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Newhaven Dieppe*

This is far and away our preferred route. 
Much more relaxed than Dover and easy to overnight at Newhaven or at the aire at Dieppe.
The wrinklies discount and an afternoon in Brighton make it a winner.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Melly said:


> I emailed them the other day regarding the problem of anything after 31st March showing full and had a quick response saying that it should be possible to book crossings within the next 2 weeks and even offered to call me to arrange a booking as soon as it's available which I accepted so I can claim my 20% discount for being an old fogie.
> What's it like parking there overnight for the 10am crossing?


No problem parking at Newhaven terminal, just check at the office so you're not in the way of other users.
And as you know Dieppe has a large aire and you can also park in the ferry area. You get knocked up (  ) by the terminal staff (dieppe) when the ferry is due in.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "Spacerunner"
> No problem parking at Newhaven terminal, just check at the office so you're not in the way of other users.


Never been anyone there when we've arrived, usually after midnight, so we've just parked well over to the left next to the railway sidings. All the other motorhomes seem to do the same.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I think the biggest problem with the Newhaven-Dieppe ferries are the ferries themselves. They are a little tatty compared to the plush new ones operating on the Calais routes, and the on-board services are not up to much (and no wifi either).

Other than that, very handy when you only live a 30min drive away from Newhaven!


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

What qualifies as an old fogie and how do you get it?
Thanks


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

fatbuddha said:


> I think the biggest problem with the Newhaven-Dieppe ferries are the ferries themselves. They are a little tatty compared to the plush new ones operating on the Calais routes, and the on-board services are not up to much (and no wifi either).
> 
> Other than that, very handy when you only live a 30min drive away from Newhaven!


Travelled Newhaven-Dieppe in September and P&O Dover-Calais in November and don't recall anything being much "plusher" about P&O - it's only a ferry. The P&O boat (can't remember which one) had torn and damaged seats all over the place.

The Cote d' Albatre on N-D is perfectly adequate except for the Cappaucino tasting just like Hot Chocolate.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> What qualifies as an old fogie and how do you get it?


over 60 - check out offers page via the website. you have to book by phone or in person to get the 20% discount


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ramblefrog said:


> What qualifies as an old fogie and how do you get it?
> Thanks


If you read the link I posted earlier you will see. :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ramblefrog said:


> What qualifies as an old fogie and how do you get it?
> Thanks


If you read the link I posted earlier you will see. :wink:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

For all those interested you can now book crossings.
We just booked a return for April and a single in August as they say it will be May before I can book the return in November.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

*New Offer Link*

Just received an e-mail with car offers for Newhaven-Dieppe route. Looks as though they are working as normal, with three ships a day in summer.

http://link.dfdsseaways.net/webversion.php?a0b6423e-620e2674-2307d420


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

Just to update we managed to book our single crossing from Dieppe by phoning the direct LD/DFDS number and they now have an extra midday departure.

With the seniors discount it was only £49 for our 6metre van.

Last year we paid over £80 for the same crossing  

We are going out via Harwich - Hook on a Sunday daytime crossing for £75 through the Camping Club.

Now to start some planning!

Steve


----------

